
Was that material or fluent design - FpUser
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/tesla-fatal-crash-lawsuit-florida-door-handle-14556744.php
======
masonic
Actual title: "Tesla's unique door handles caused man's death in fiery crash,
lawsuit says".

"His family is seeking $15,000 in damages."

That's all?

